# Is this asbestos, or am I just paranoid?



## shelzmike (Feb 9, 2012)

Currently adding 1/4 over top of existing wall; however, taking the opportunity to tear away some of the old and add some data and romex(not together of course). House was built in 1943. Inside walls have no insulation, outside walls do. I was cutting away at the outside walls and the insulation is not like any I have seen before; however, I have only ever seen modern insulation so it may just be inexperience. It has a black paper backing that is pretty crisp (sure its just weathered) and the insulation material is a uniform light yellow. The insulation is fibrouse much like current insulation, but seems slightly looser. I have looked at asbestos pics online and it doesnt look anything like what this is, so I am probably good...just wanted to be sure though.

Here are a couple pics. The one that looks all torn up is actually a picture of a spot where there was a terra cotta pipe was coming through the wall connecting a stove (i guess). The other is just where I cut the wall out to run electrical and data.





















Thanks

Mike-


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

you as the home owner can mess with this stuff and not be in trouble by the epa. Go get it tested it is most likely rockwool.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like old style fiberglass to me. It used to have that black vaper barrier.


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

looks like rock wool to me the good news your walls are insulated the bad news is that it is probably around a r 7 value


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I vote with Joe and the asphalt paper-faced fiberglass R-7. It turns very brittle and cracks easily. 
Get it tested as said or just leave it alone. http://www.inspectapedia.com/interiors/Rock_Wool_Insulation.htm

Gary


----------

